# London1976: My progress (Updated every 3 months)



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just thought it would be better if i put all my photos here because they are all over this forum lol. I took some today and i will upload them later tonight. Then i will update them every 3 months to see my progress.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok here are some from 2007 and 2008 when i first started training.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

november 2008


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

And these were taking today. Next progress pics will be up in January 2011.

I think i have made good progress considering ive hardly put fat on.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

More from today Oct 2010


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol he`s finally discovered lighting...

now lets get those abs out..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not yet cal. How is my back looking mate ?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Abs and legs are getting smashed now..Watch this space


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i think this was june 2010


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your backs looking purty bitch, now squeek piggy squeek!

been watching this space for a loooong time dude...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

whats purty mean lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its deep south slang for pretty..

have you ever watched deliverance..you know the one with the banjo music?

the hillbillies with bad teeth...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry cal but never heard of it lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thunderman would ve liked that one bud...

its a really well known film..nasty in places..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will you tube it now lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fooking hell, just watched it on you tube....sqeel like a pig, sick man lol.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think my legs are getting stronger.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Calves looking good London.

Can't see no abs tho!! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All in good time franki lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've only been training calves for 3 months or so


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyway it's winter now so I'm keeping my abs warm


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its nearly 3 months so heres 1 more,

may not look any different in pics but i defo feel and look better, also bodyfat is dropping too.

next pics in march


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

First pic I've seen of you that you look considerably different and better..

Well done mate good progress!!!!

Might rep ya I'll have to think about it over Christmas first tho.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

still same weight to franki @74kg


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How low is that fukcin sink!!!!!

I know your short but fukc me!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

pmsl its a disabled loo in my gym


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Abs and pec development coming along nicely London ,u done well mate :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i bet you were sucking it in so hard the camera was almost shaking pmsl


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol cal just tensing


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Few more for this year,,thats it till march now, sorry pmsl


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

big gunz lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> big gunz lol


Nice hands!!

Wot have I told you about taking pics of young boys arms in the showers!!! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't help it if this 34 yr old looks and feels younger lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London have you had any success with the 35% offer from extreme I can't get it to work!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't tried franki. Did you enter mcd25.


----------



## BigFraz (Oct 19, 2010)

what supplements are you using and what is your diet?

P.S looking good mate!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BigFraz said:


> what supplements are you using and what is your diet?
> 
> P.S looking good mate!


 :doh:

Wot have you done


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with you about looking good Bigfraz lol.

My current diet is like this.

8.30am - 3 whole eggs and 2 brown toast, protein shake.

11.30 - 2 chicken breast, pasta, olive oil.

2.30 - 2 chicken breast, pasts, olive oil,

4.15- 5.30 -gym.

6pm - protein shake.

7- main dinner high in protein

10pm- protein shake.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

where is the definitoin in your muscle. your belly is popin out ? AND you have no lats for that diet it is the worst shape i have seen in my life for not eatin much you must be sittin eatin currys before your bed because that is fuk in shockin to think your in good shape lol


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

PS protien shakes are full of sugar hint why they are so sweet


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh god, here we go again...

and to be fair london, you had a right old pop at young dazza`s piccies here :becky:

play nicely guys:axe:


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

NO your the stupid 1 trying to slag me when you are nothing i wouldnt evin class you as goin to a gym lol your just 1 of them underachivers who never gets anywere but good luck tryin to slag me when in march i will be lean and have more cuts than yourself  .


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

am sick of it am not here to fight or name call but tryin to win for myself im not the best but if people who are not the best eaither try and say stuff im saying it back.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey cal, sorry you are wrong, in

previous post he has acted like a big baby, and I only said the machines must be crap if they keep breaking, look back. Anyway this will be sorted soon. Bye Darren


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

darren grens said:


> PS protien shakes are full of sugar hint why they are so sweet


 Wrong again mate. Extreme whey has 1.85g per serving


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Darren, protein drinks are sweet because of SWEETENER. Look up;

Stevia

Sucralose

Acvesulfame K

Aspartame

Saccharine

None contain calories and are sweeter than sugar.

Darren, why is it I get a PM wanting you banned? All you do is annoy people with your inflamitory remarks. Don't call other members s**t, they be natural and health where you're full of toxic gear and won't be that healthy I expect.

Also, at 18 your physique isn't great yet either so try and be humble, if you don't like the forum or the people on it, try another.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

nah i am delete me not havin people taken the piss anymore tryin to help and get myself better right my spellin is s**t and the keys sometimes stick but every fuk is gangin so just ban me now


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Buy a new English keyboard


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

by your son a xbox and stop buyin supplments and he wont grow up being a tramp and gettin picked on in school


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok fatty pmsl


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

fatty back at you haha infact im away to do carido in 20 mins ; ) cause im fat when is my ban fksake argh


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

you mean cardio yeah, sheeeet ive never seen anyone with poor grammer, i like you mate, you are funny, it takes me ages to read what you are typing.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just noticed Darren is from Scotland, good to see he's giving us scots a good name. Just noticed this thread, there's a good difference in you since the first pics, well done mate.

How big a difference did you see after using t-bullets, I'm now 35 and finding it harder and harder to put quality weight on so was thinking about giving them a bash.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I put on some weight and gained some

strength. The key is to have a good diet too.


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, Im new to this forum and just had a look at your pictures; great work mate, I was just wondering what sort of routine you do? Im 19 and my priority is to lose weight and get more toned for around the summer.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOTS of hard work and dedication alex. This is what im currently doing now.

Monday to Friday @ 6:30am

High pulley crunches (external obliques, rectus abs and lower)

Trunk rotations (core)

Db side bends (external obliques, rectus abs and lower)

Treadmill @ 10 mins incline walk

10 mins slow jog

10 mins incline walk

Sundays

Chest and biceps

Incline bench press

Press machine*

Cable flies

Press dec

Reverse chins

Db bicep curls

Hammer curls

Tuesdays

Back and traps

Deadlifting

Wide chins

Close grip lat pulldowns

Barbell row (overhand and underhand)

Facepulls

Barbell shrug

Upright rows

Thursdays

Legs and shoulders

Squats

Leg press

Calf raises

Db shoulder press

Side lateral raises

Front lateral raises

Bentover cable lateral raises

All @ 3x15


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

and i will be doing triceps in the mornings along with all the cardio


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

few more up 2 date pics

no :jerkit: cal and franki boy


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

its so good i put it up again


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welldone london dude lookin great man your chest developement is definetly the most noticeable improvement

fairplay lilman hehe


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks mate. I'm not that small lol, I'm 11.7 lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just some more up 2 date pics.. This is defo the best ive been


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

really impressive gains london ! your chest even thoe you dont say much about it is quite impressive thats the freakin chest i want lol !!

id also like to add i like your muslim beard its a good look for your purdy face


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your chest seems ok in your avi pics mate. Dont forget ive been training over 4 years. I could do with more upper chest tho.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

When you reach puberty dexx you could grow a beard 1 day lol.


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good London.

Your T- shirt would be a good example for the tight T-shirt thread


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Isnt it a vest????? or am i looking at the wrong pic. :becky:


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes you are right but it would still be a very good example

of tightness.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha its my muscular body that makes the vest tight.


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

dont worry ur final growth spurt will come soon so you'll be able to get wid of the bead so you wont get I.D for alchahol haha


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol i dont drink


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno hanging out in the gents with your facial hair...

get your legs on par with your chest bud!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im trying to cal, legs are ok i think lol, im still doing squats every week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff mate.

whats that a solid month of leg training then lol..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha cal, i've always done squats mate. Once a week. But SOMETIMES i accidently forget to do legs for a month or so lol. But now I'm doing only squats for legs. I have to drop the weights tho I think so I can get lower down. I reckon 80kg is a more realistic weight for me instead of a shitty 130kg when I hardly squat.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

look at my chicken legs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont look at the package ok, look at the legs. Not my fault im blessed lol


----------

